#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Ajuda com Mimosa B5C

## maykcosta

Boa Tarde, comprei um par de Mimosa b5c para colocar no lugar de 2 Rb 911 pois as mesmas não estavam me entregando a velocidade que preciso, configurei em bancada deixei tudo funcionando direitinho e quando fui colocar na torre olha a surpresa, quando eu encostava a mimosa na torre eu perdia acesso pela ethernet, estou usando cabo cat5 e não é blindado.
tentei sanar o problema da forma incorreta isolando a torre da mimosa, fazendo isso ela funcionou mais quando fui conectar a antena (oiw dish 34 dbi) deu o mesmo problema...
Gostária de uma ajuda pois fiquei o dia todo no desce e sobe na torre e não resolvi, queria saber se é por causa do cabo ou não? se não, oque pode ser?

Obrigado

----------


## maykcosta

.

----------


## maykcosta

Estava apenas fazendo um teste se iria chegar a resposta no meu email, já que o ultimo tópico que criei já faz bastante tempo e não me lembrava como funciona... obg

----------


## maykcosta

Acrescentando o chassi ( parte que vai fixada na torre) da mimosa é de metal

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Conectiva

Aterramento da torre / antena eu acredito

----------


## ronei10

Olha isso não era pra aconter. Esse problema eh com os dois equipamentos ou so um?

----------


## ronei10

Vc precisa investigar o que esta acontecento. De qualquer forma vc pode isolar a antena também com pedaço de camara de ar de pneu na torre e coloca abraçadeiras da antena por cima isso vai isolar a antena também.

----------


## brunocemeru

Amigo não conheço nada de mimosa mas estou pensando em passar a usar aqui.
Como vc deve estar no sufoco ai vou dar um palpite ok.
Dá uma verificada na configuração do Cabo que vc usa ai.Derrepente pode ser umas das ethernet indo para terra ou coisa do tipo.Se for o caso passa um cabo comum e use rj45.

----------


## maykcosta

Acontece com as duas mimosa que comprei, só que a torre esta na laje de um sobrado e não esta aterrada tentei inclusive isolar a antena mas também não deu certo, acho que é pq tem que aterrar a torre, vou tentar instalar na outra ponta que é uma torra ja aterrada...
oque acontece é como se a mimosa armasse proteção, a base do aparelho é de metal acho que eles não faria isso por acaso...

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## CarlosAlves

A fonte de energia que alimenta a mimosa alimenta outros rádios? Um exemplo: equipamentos -48v tem o positivo aterrado já os equipamentos 24 V tipo mk ou ubiquiti tem o negativo Aterrado. Quando esses equipamentos compartilham a mesma fonte de alimentação e são aparafusados em uma mesma estrutura metálica se tem um curto-circuito através de suas carcaças.


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## CarlosAlves

Quais equipamentos vc tem nessa estrutura? 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## maykcosta

Tenho nanoloco e rocket m5, a fonte que estou usando é a original(56 volts) da mimosa e alimenta unicamente a mesma 

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## CarlosAlves

Está usando aterramento na tonada da fonte ?


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## maykcosta

Não tinha usado aterramento mas agora vou tentar com o aterramento na fonte, porém quando eu afastava ela da torre ela funcionava mesmo sem ter o aterramento

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## maykcosta

Coloquei a outra mimosa na outra ponta do enlace (torre tbm) e lá funcionou belezinha, só que lá usei aterramento da fonte

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## lleonardo

Rapaz, esses tipos de problemas não é só com você. O que mais tem é gente reclamando do mesmo problema. O rádio fica reiniciando, a interface de rede fica down/up frequentemente, isso mostra nos logs. Perca de acesso pela Lan do rádio. Tenho um par de mimosa aqui tbm, e acontece os 3 problemas que citei acima. A mesma está com fonte original, cabo cat5 100% cobre e blindado e ligada em um nobreak. É o único rádio da torre que dá esses problemas. Quando perco acesso pela Lan, só consigo acesso novamente se acessar o rádio remotamente e restaurar as configurações de fábrica. Após pesquisar e me orientar com o próprio vendedor, obtive a informação de que eles pedem para não usar conector blindado e usar cabo cat6. Mas eu sinceramente acredito ser mais alguma falha no hardware mesmo.

----------


## maykcosta

Mais meu problema não 
é o mesmo do seu, o meu estava acendendo tipo uma proteção e não funcionava de jeito nenhum, acho que o seu deve estar com algum problema de fabricação pq criei o tópico pois nào achei nenhum problema parecido em nenhum lugar na internet, inclusive em sites gringos. 
Mais acho que o problema que estava tendo é pq tenho que isolar a base da torre.

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## maykcosta

Agora me diz uma coisa, o cabo de rede que sai da sua mimosa está conectado a algum mikrotik?

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## lleonardo

O seu problema deve ser aterramento mesmo. Aqui ela está conecta em um switch. O pessoal tem reclamado dela não negociar giga quando conectada diretamente ao mikrotik.

----------


## maykcosta

Esse problema ai é devido má instalação, assim como o meu to achando que é falta do aterramento, mais amanhã vou fazer o dito cujo pra ver se resolve

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## lleonardo

Má instalação? Então quando você conecta o rádio direto no MK e não negocia giga, aí você coloca um switch e ele passa a negociar giga, quer dizer que é má instalação? 
Discordo em gênero, número e grau.

----------


## Lucas Teixeira

É mais facil voce colocar o cabo blindado , testar e nos contar o resultado , pois pode ser , e pode não ser . Já verificou a questao de conflito de IPs? Tenta fazer esse acesso a Mimosa por fora da sua rede ,com o cabo direto no seu computador.

----------


## alextaws

Aqui uso mimosa e não tenho problemas nenhum. só alegria, uso ele ligado a tough switch da ubiquiti, com cabo blindado de 84m, e funciona muito bem.

----------


## Luspmais

Estava comprando um par de Mimosa, vou aguardar mais resultados dos amigos.

----------


## alextaws

> Estava comprando um par de Mimosa, vou aguardar mais resultados dos amigos.


Pode comprar sem medo, aqui uso em meu enlace com quase 250km, passo 800 mega agregado, com uma excelente média de ping. Oque esta acontecendo no cenário dos amigos, não sei, mais estou curioso. Aqui desde que montei até agora não tiver um único problema

----------


## Luspmais

> Pode comprar sem medo, aqui uso em meu enlace com quase 250km, passo 800 mega agregado, com uma excelente média de ping. Oque esta acontecendo no cenário dos amigos, não sei, mais estou curioso. Aqui desde que montei até agora não tiver um único problema


Caramba, 250km e 800Mb... Posta print aí pra gente ver esta façanha.

----------


## alextaws

Amigo acho que não expliquei direito, 250km enlace total, mais tenho repetidoras no meio do caminho, tenho saltos com 27km, 33km, até 42km. não é 250km direto. rsrsr

----------


## Luspmais

> Amigo acho que não expliquei direito, 250km enlace total, mais tenho repetidoras no meio do caminho, tenho saltos com 27km, 33km, até 42km. não é 250km direto. rsrsr


Ahh sim, rsrsss... todos os pontos com Mimosa ?

----------


## alextaws

sim

----------


## Conectiva

Olá Amigo, conseguiu resolver? era aterramento, hardware, cabo....? Está "homologando" esse equipamento em nossa comunidade rsrs. Espero seu feadback para poder comprar uma aqui. obrigado

----------


## maykcosta

Amigo resolvi o problema, era somente falta de aterramento, é uma proteção que o aparelho tem para que funcione somente com o aterramento na fonte.... oque estava me quebrando a cabeça era porque no chão ela funcionava sem o ateramento.
Obrigado a todos

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## maykcosta

Pode comprar que é show

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## maykcosta

> Má instalação? Então quando você conecta o rádio direto no MK e não negocia giga, aí você coloca um switch e ele passa a negociar giga, quer dizer que é má instalação? 
> Discordo em gênero, número e grau.


esta usando cabo cat6 blindado como o indicado?

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Luspmais

Qual rádio é superior, Mimosa B5C ou Air Fiber 5X ?!?

Enviado via MotoG3-TE usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

af5x tem o msm problema na lan que todo ubnt tem, mimosa ta uma merda a lan desconectando, radio travando temos relatos e mais relatos no face. Eu mesmo sofro com porta up/down a meses vou retirar e instalar cambium novamente

----------


## Conectiva

NOSSA! me sinto um idiota. por gastar quase 60 mil em 2 rádios para passar 600M em 23km. e ainda homologar POP, pagar taxa a anatel entre outros. Fico pensando como será quando todos tiverem um monstro desses jogando radiação em seus POPs. ninguém mais vai passar nada. só eu com os meus 18ghz e 6ghz vou esperar mais um pouco para ver essa evolução.

----------


## inquiery

OFF-TOPIC:
Buenas @*JonasMT*

Você tem esse problema de Up/Down em várias Mimosas? Elas estão ligadas direto a MKs?

Eu comecei a ter esse problema aqui em uma Rocket Ac, que ta ligada direto a um MK. Porta fica Down do nada e depois Up denovo. Algumas vezes, o Rocket Ac se reinicia sozinho e quando entra nele denovo informa que deu uma falha.

Ela está ligada num Patch Panel PoE Gigabit, e em uma RB800, e nesse momento, depois do último reboot, ela simplesmente subiu em 100Mbps, e não em 1Gbps, e ta funcionando, mas daqui a algumas horas, até 1 dia ou pouco mais vai ficar Down de novo, só to esperando.

Será que isso não é algum problema do MK na realidade? Pois tem gente ai reclamando de incompatibilidade com MK.

----------


## JonasMT

> NOSSA! me sinto um idiota. por gastar quase 60 mil em 2 rádios para passar 600M em 23km. e ainda homologar POP, pagar taxa a anatel entre outros. Fico pensando como será quando todos tiverem um monstro desses jogando radiação em seus POPs. ninguém mais vai passar nada. só eu com os meus 18ghz e 6ghz vou esperar mais um pouco para ver essa evolução.


Tbm cansei de ser cobaia de fabricante, estou gastando oque posso e nao posso e migrando todos os ptp do link principal para huawei. Sao quase 180km e 4 ptp, essas soluçoes milagrosas hora menos hora dao b.o

----------


## JonasMT

> OFF-TOPIC:
> Buenas @*JonasMT*
> 
> Você tem esse problema de Up/Down em várias Mimosas? Elas estão ligadas direto a MKs?
> 
> Eu comecei a ter esse problema aqui em uma Rocket Ac, que ta ligada direto a um MK. Porta fica Down do nada e depois Up denovo. Algumas vezes, o Rocket Ac se reinicia sozinho e quando entra nele denovo informa que deu uma falha.
> 
> Ela está ligada num Patch Panel PoE Gigabit, e em uma RB800, e nesse momento, depois do último reboot, ela simplesmente subiu em 100Mbps, e não em 1Gbps, e ta funcionando, mas daqui a algumas horas, até 1 dia ou pouco mais vai ficar Down de novo, só to esperando.
> 
> Será que isso não é algum problema do MK na realidade? Pois tem gente ai reclamando de incompatibilidade com MK.


Tenho sim, com lite e b5c

Ponta A Lite/b5c
- cabo blindado
- conector blindado
- aterramento zerado no terrometro
- fonte original
- patch cord 
- ligado diretamente a rb1100 x2

Ponta B
Exatamento como acima, diferença que é ligado direto no poe da rb912

Ja tentei
- switch antes das rb
- conector nao blindado
- aterramento direto no radio
- Cabo normal
- cabo blindado novo
- atualizei os radio
- atualizei os mk

E por ultimo até fiz promesa de nao beber mais.... E nem menos só o de sempre e sem solução kkkkkkkkk

----------


## maykcosta

Aqui ta conectado nas duas pontas em rb911 e não to tendo problema ainda... tomara que nem tenha.... agora radio licenciado vai muito do cenário de cada um, pra mim não é vantagem pq meu ptp passa por areas rurais então difícilmente vou ter problemas de interferência.

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alextaws

> Qual rádio é superior, Mimosa B5C ou Air Fiber 5X ?!?
> 
> Enviado via MotoG3-TE usando UnderLinux App


já usei os dois. e afirmo que é mimosa.

----------


## Luspmais

Esse negocio da ether down e up vem acontecendo depois das versões mais novas do MK se não me engano das V6.xx em diante, que ativaram um novo protocolo de controle de trafego ethernet.

A imagem é de um servidor de virtualização que temos rodando vários serviços. Ja trocamos o cabo, migramos a interface da maquina e nada de resolver isso.

Em um outro MK tinhamos um conversor de midia ligado a ele e sempre dava erros de FCS.

Então muito cuidado em dizer que são os equipamentos ligados ao MK que tem problemas, quando na verdade pode ser o próprio MK ou incompatibilidade destes novos protocolos.

----------


## JonasMT

> Esse negocio da ether down e up vem acontecendo depois das versões mais novas do MK se não me engano das V6.xx em diante, que ativaram um novo protocolo de controle de trafego ethernet.
> 
> A imagem é de um servidor de virtualização que temos rodando vários serviços. Ja trocamos o cabo, migramos a interface da maquina e nada de resolver isso.
> 
> Em um outro MK tinhamos um conversor de midia ligado a ele e sempre dava erros de FCS.
> 
> Então muito cuidado em dizer que são os equipamentos ligados ao MK que tem problemas, quando na verdade pode ser o próprio MK ou incompatibilidade destes novos protocolos.


É o equipamento sim que a lan é feita de merda, isso nao é problema da mk! Pode colocar um switch giga no meio do caminho que o problema continua. Seus erros de FCS é so deixa o controll flow em auto em ambas as pontas que resolve, esse erro é comum quando se usa epmp ligado direto no mk apartir da versao 6.25.

Muitos para modular /1000 estao tendo de usar a fonte da mk, pois o lixo enviado com mimosa só modula /100.

Enfim usar essa soluçoes "milagrosas" sempre tem seus riscos e muitas vezes nao valem o investimento justamente pela falta de estabilidade.

edit: Tenho 4 mimosa b5 lite e 2 mimosa b5c todos apresentao o mesmo problema mesmo em bancada e de forma aleatoria.

----------


## lleonardo

Aqui tbm tenho esses problemas, cabo blindado ubiquiti 100% cobre, conector normal como fui orientado e dá esses problemas as vezes. Não é sempre, em 1 mês, perdi o acesso 2 vezes e tive que resetar as configurações para poder acessar novamente. Nem mudei o cabo ainda, pq tem um monte de gente que está tendo esses problemas com o cat6 também. Ontem fui lá e aterrei o rádio pelo parafuso que vem na traseira. Vamos ver se isso resolve. Mas o que tem de gente reclamando...

----------


## JonasMT

Ja fiz isso tbm, resolveu e nada.

----------


## lleonardo

> Ja fiz isso tbm, resolveu e nada.


Pow cara, assim você me desanima rs

----------


## tgnet

E os CAMBUIM será que também tem esse problema ?

----------


## WelintonSpeed

Boa noite, Maykcosta,

Também estou a 1 mês nesse sofrimento testa cabo, troca cabo, troca conector, na bancada funciona blz, na torre é um sofrimento com ping e porta eth dow e up, 
você colocou o aterramento na fonte Poe ou na torre?

----------


## maykcosta

Coloquei aterramento na fonte POE, tbm tô sofrendo com ping, a ether cai por 3 segundos e volta, os meus estão conectados direto na mikrotik, vou comprar um switch pra colocar entre os dois pra ver se resolve, o pior é que mesmo setando em 100mb o problema continua

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## grupovideosanet

Oi amigo, Alextaws, tira uns prints do trafico e de ping, pra nós vermos.
Comprei um par, pra fazer uns testes, estou esperando chegar.

----------


## WelintonSpeed

também estou no aguardo dos prints, no meu caso o trafego ta blz o problema é o ping que fica intermitente.

----------


## kaue00

Amigo eu nunca mechi com mimosa e so um palpite, tenta colocar a velocidade da lan para 100mb, talves em auto ela module para 1000 e o cabo nao de conta de trafegar e comece a perder pacotes ou ate perca o acesso

----------


## inquiery

Alguém ja tentou colocar o radio Mimosa dentro de uma caixa hermética metálica para testar?

Será que o problema não pode ser ESD direto na placa da mimosa e isso acontece por falta de proteção/shield em algum chip? Se fosse isso, em bancada realmente funcionaria tranquilo, e daria mais problema estando na torre.

----------


## maykcosta

A minha deu uns problemas é conectado na lan do pc em bancada, mais pensei que não seria defeito dela, oque o colega pediu a cima que é setar em 100 mbps já fiz tbm e não resolveu tenho umas fotos aqui mais pelo aplicativo do under no celular nao da pra postar né?

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## maykcosta

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## WelintonSpeed

Bom dia, Fiz o que nosso amigo Maykcosta indicou, coloquei aterramento na fonte POE e praticamente resolveu meu problema de perca de pacotes (pings) estou testando o enlace desde sábado dia 27/08 e esta ok, 

estou usando antena dish de 30 db ubiquiti, cabo CAT5e, Switch Giga e passando trafego de 150 Mbps, por enquanto estou satisfeito ainda continuou fazendo os testes. 

valeu

----------


## Luspmais

Então parece que o vilão é o aterramento.

----------


## MatheusF

Estou com esse mesmo problema, amanhã cedo vou aterrar o radio e a fonte original dela.
Tendo resultado positivo dou o feedback, não tendo estou de mãos atadas :S

----------


## MatheusF

> Estou com esse mesmo problema, amanhã cedo vou aterrar o radio e a fonte original dela.
> Tendo resultado positivo dou o feedback, não tendo estou de mãos atadas :S



Enfim galera, problema sanado, aterramento na fonte é PRIORIDADE, tem que ser feito, o do rádio não é obrigatorio, mas da fonte sim, foi só aterrar que funcionou normal, inclusive passando uma banda melhor, incrível.
Agora vou mexer em canal e ver quanto consigo passar no meu ptp de 20km!

----------


## maykcosta

Na verdade o radio nem precisa pq a carcaça é metalica e na maioria dos casos já vai ser aterrado

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## MatheusF

> Na verdade o radio nem precisa pq a carcaça é metalica e na maioria dos casos já vai ser aterrado
> 
> Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App


No meu caso não, por que ela está isolada da torre.

----------


## JonasMT

Resumo é um falha no projeto ou má qualidade nos componentes usados. Infelizmente nao pretendo mais usar eles na rede.

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas ninguém é obrigado a usar, mas não concordo que é falha de projeto. Qualquer equipamento mais sofisticado demanda aterramento de primeira linha.


Fabio na moral? Epmp é tao sofisticado quanto, huawei, siae, motorola e afins e TODOS funcionao PERFEITAMENTE com ou tudo que foi citado acima, modulao PERFEITAMENTE com ou sem aterramento.

Eu tenho aterramento em todas as torre pois ja peguei raio e sei o quanto ajuda! Vamos dizer que é que seja realmente o radio "chatinho do aterramento" qual o motivo entao para em certos casos precisar ou nao de switch gb no meio pra funcionar corretamente? A culpa é da mk?

Alisson, tinha aterramento e tudo mais que se possa imaginar ele tento, cachorro mijava no poste a 50km o radio reiniciava.

Enfim nao quero nem ver quando começar as epocas de chuva aqui em mato grosso.
Em uma coisa voce tem razão cada um usa e recomenda oque, eu nao uso mais e muito menos recomendo, ser feito de cabaia ja chega ubnt/mk!

----------


## maykcosta

Ok jonasmt, que o equipamento não serve pra você até entendo, eu comprei e estou muito satisfeito, tive esses probleminhas mais foi resolvido, neste enlace antea usava mikrotil e só passava 40 mb e meia boca ainda, com a mimosa estou passando 180 mb e não procurei ajustar ainda mais pois já está me atendendo e não preciso mais que isso e olha que meu sinal é -67, acho que voçê não deveria dar sua opnião pois não usa o produto ( sendo assim não conheçe) e pode atrapalhar possíveis interessados que querem comprar o produto e economizar grana, a mimosa está em um patamar abaixo dos radios licenciados e acima de ubnt e mk, apenas minha opnião, obg

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

Cara quem nao deveria dar opinao e vc? Mas enfim o forum e publico nao? Nossa 180mb serio?
E quem falo que nao uso o produto? Voce realmente leu oque esta escrito acima e meus outros comentarios no topico? Eu tenho e 3 pares dessa porcaria 2 lite e 1 bc5 ja testei de 1.5 a 56km passei desde 1.4gb a 600mb. 
Uma patamar a baixo de licenciado? Se ta tirando com minha cara ne? Nao esta se quer ao patamar da cambium comparar a um digital chega a ser piada de mal gosto. E sobre nao usar tenho um nesse exato momento rodando passando teoricos 400mb em 1x 40mhz.

Enfim nao seja fanboy!

----------


## JonasMT

A uma dica com 912 passo teoricos 170mb e tragefo real ja esta passando 150mb isso que sao 2 saltos 1 de 36 e outro de 46km sera que realmente nao sei oque estou falando?

----------


## lleonardo

Na minha humilde opinião, também acredito ser problema do rádio e não de instalações, afinal são muitos reclamando do mesmo problema. Porque em uma torre, todos os rádios funcionam que é uma maravilha e o raio da mimosa é cheio de frescura? Vc bota cambium, mk, ubnt, wom e TODOS funcionam perfeitamente com cat5e, cat6, com conector blindado, com conector normal, com aterramento, sem aterramento, modulam giga etc e com a mimosa é essa canseira.

----------


## JonasMT

> Na minha humilde opinião, também acredito ser problema do rádio e não de instalações, afinal são muitos reclamando do mesmo problema. Porque em uma torre, todos os rádios funcionam que é uma maravilha e o raio da mimosa é cheio de frescura? Vc bota cambium, mk, ubnt, wom e TODOS funcionam perfeitamente com cat5e, cat6, com conector blindado, com conector normal, com aterramento, sem aterramento, modulam giga etc e com a mimosa é essa canseira.


Nao a minima duvida que e problema de hard/soft eles vao assumir? Mas e nunca!

----------


## maykcosta

Jonasmt, voçê é muito controverso pois em um post acima vc disse que não usa mais e não recomenda, agora já está dizendo que tem 1 par rodando passando 400mb, afinal de contas vc usa ou não filho?

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## maykcosta

Em fim, pra mim está
funcionando bem, mas oque pode ser bom pra mim pra voçê pode não ser, estou satisfeito de ter resolvido meu problema com 3900 reais enquanto já estava disposto a gastar com radio licenciado.

Enviado via SM-G900M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## luis henrique

poderiam me informa como faço para aterrar a fonte poe da mimosa ? nao tenho muito conhecimento para isso . estou com 1 mimosa q sempre que ve um relampago ela reinicia frequentemente

----------


## marcelofoz

galera para quem usa o TOUGHSwitch para alimentar a mimosa aterrando ele sera que resolve o caso a minhas mimosa só ver um raio na frente se desconecta

----------


## marcelofoz

tenho um par da lite aqui porem não estou usando a fonte dela original uso o TOUGHSwitch da ubnt de 8 portas em dia de chuva é terrivel tem vezes que ela n para conectada outros dias esta acabando o mundo em agua e ela fica estavel então varia de dia a dia por isso acho estranho ex dias atras choveu muito mesmo e ela ficou otima sem desconecta hoje uma chuva de nada ela n para conectada acho isso estranho e só acontece aqui com as mimosa ...

----------


## luis henrique

amigo to com mesmo problema .ja desisti segunda vo tirar e colocar uma rb922 .essas mimosa nao pode ver relampago nem trovao que reinicia

----------


## alextaws

Galera, desculpe a demora em responder novamente. uma coisa eu digo, desde que montei os mimosa a mais de 6 meses não tive nenhum tipo de problema, só alegria, banda boa, ping bom, claro ele ta instalado em áreas de pouca interferência, e onde eu tenho muita, a banda ainda passa satisfatória.
Não sei dizer oque acontece com os mimosa dos colegas. Mas esses rádios são bons, tudo tem que ser feito configuração correta desde o arquivo de atualização a configuração inicial.

----------


## jodrix

Pessoal, aqui problemas tb ... em bancada linka em giga e na torre só em 100 e as vezes trava, ja aterrei o rádio a fonte e tudo como manda o figurino e nada to pensando em desisir e voltar para as 922 o defeito desses rádios e nao vir com portas sfp.

----------


## FANTOXY

Boa Tarde.... Mimosa..... Obrigatório Aterramento Carcaça + CaboBlindado.... Outro possível Problema..... Fonte POE.... Já tive os 3 problema último cabo longo Fonte não fechava....Giga.... Sucesso

Enviado via MotoE2(4G-LTE) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## VNInfo

Tentaram colocar um clamper para proteger de surtos e ver se resolve?

----------


## railton

Bom dia, atualmente possuo um ptp com 922 de 17km em um ambiente com muita interferência dentro da cidade consigo passar 125megas com essas 922 com sinal de -44, foi o máximo que consegui devido a interferência, minha duvida e se com as mimosas eu iria conseguir coisa bem melhor que 125megas nessa distancia de 17km???

alguém pra ajudar

----------


## alextaws

@*railton*, você conseguirá entre 450 a 700 mega agregado.

----------


## srd1900

Tive o mesmo problema, resolvi com o aterramento na fonte... 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## tacioferreira

> Bom dia, atualmente possuo um ptp com 922 de 17km em um ambiente com muita interferência dentro da cidade consigo passar 125megas com essas 922 com sinal de -44, foi o máximo que consegui devido a interferência, minha duvida e se com as mimosas eu iria conseguir coisa bem melhor que 125megas nessa distancia de 17km???
> 
> alguém pra ajudar


Quais Antenas está usando?
Estarei reconfigurando ainda hoje.

Enviado via XT1572 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ithomech

comprei o b5 lite .. estou indignado com esse rádio. Recebi o produto e tive problemas para configurá-lo. Depois de 3 dias em cima disso coloquei os radio para funcionar. Que decepção. Funcionou uma noite. no outro dia pela manhã um dos rádios não acessava e continua não acessando. Enfim não comprem porque não funciona. Um lixo!

----------


## ithomech

como que você está usando a toughswitch para ligar os mimosa? A pinagem de energia não é diferente do ubiquiti?

----------


## alextaws

> comprei o b5 lite .. estou indignado com esse rádio. Recebi o produto e tive problemas para configurá-lo. Depois de 3 dias em cima disso coloquei os radio para funcionar. Que decepção. Funcionou uma noite. no outro dia pela manhã um dos rádios não acessava e continua não acessando. Enfim não comprem porque não funciona. Um lixo!


esses rádios são bons, mais precisam ser bem configurados, o ip que usa pra acessar eles precisar esta somente em STATIC, se estiver em STATIC + DHCP, não sei por qual motivo o ip é trocado para a range 192.168.1.0/24 você tem um intervalo de 254 ips, mais existe um meio mais fácil de saber qual é, entre na ponta do mimosa que esta com acesso, na tela onde mostra ponta remota e local você vai saber qual é o ip, dai só acessar.

----------


## Aurio

Estou com um par de mimosa b5, mais ainda não coloquei em produção já estão nas torres instaladas mais não ativei o link estão em testes, o que percebi é que a carcaça do rádio tem que estar totalmente isolada da torre inclusive as abraçadeiras se for de metal, fazem um teste coloca uma abraçadeira de metal no rádio liga ele em um pc ou notebook encosta a abraçadeira na torre vocês vão ver que a placa de rede do pc ou notebook vai ficar conectando e desconectando ou modulando.

----------


## UbiquitiReparo

Opa JonasMT, nós brasileiros temos que entender que se o equipamento vem com cabos tripolares então é para que usemos o aterramento sim. Não é erro de projeto. É o projeto mesmo e é certo... O aterramento faz parte do funcionamento desses equipamentos, até mesmo salva vidas em relação a choques elétricos. É como o óleo para o motor dos carros... Alguns fabricantes até tentam burlar o aterramento mas os bons fabricantes sabem que ele é essencial.

----------


## ithomech

não tem nada a ver com aterramento meu amigo o problema do mimosa. Eu tenho um aterramento 100% ok e o problema persiste. O equipamento liga a luz verde. Em seguida ele deveria piscar a laranja e isso não acontece. É raro quando ele inicializa corretamente. Já liguei em switch gigabit zero. Outro amigo aí tinha dito que ele tem um problema de soft/hard, estou de acordo. É muito sinistro. Fica aqui a nossa indignação pois eu comprei o equipamento na caixa lacrado. Nunca funcionou. Precisamos do reembolso pois estes equipamentos são caro.

----------


## ithomech

Tem outra coisa que me intrigou, é que tem gente dizendo que ligou ele com toughswitch. Como? O mimosa funciona com 56v e 0,275amp além de a pinagem ser completamente diferente: Pin. 3,6 +56V Pin. 1,2 Return.
Só se você fizer a gambiarra de inverter no conector para funcionar. Eu até pensei em ligar outra fonte para testar mas com essa configuração estou com medo de quiemar e ferrar de vez o equipamento.

----------


## jodrix

Caros, recentemente descobri que mimosa tem uma infinidade de combinacoes de voltagem e que a fonte original tem problemas, fica a dica.


Ethernet Wiring and Signals
4-Pair PoE Options
2-Pair PoE Options

Ethernet Pin
T568A Pair
T568B Pair
1000BASE-T Signal ID
1
2
3
4
5
6
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12

1
3
2
DA+
+
+
+
-
-
-
+
+
+
-
NA
NA
-
NA
NA
-
NA
NA

2
3
2
DA-
+
+
+
-
-
-
+
+
+
-
NA
NA
-
NA
NA
-
NA
NA

3
2
3
DB+
+
-
-
+
-
+
-
NA
NA
+
+
+
NA
-
NA
NA
-
NA

4
1
1
DC+
-
+
-
-
+
+
NA
-
NA
NA
-
NA
+
+
+
NA
NA
-

5
1
1
DC-
-
+
-
-
+
+
NA
-
NA
NA
-
NA
+
+
+
NA
NA
-

6
2
3
DB-
+
-
-
+
-
+
-
NA
NA
+
+
+
NA
-
NA
NA
-
NA

7
4
4
DD+
-
-
+
+
+
-
NA
NA
-
NA
NA
-
NA
NA
-
+
+
+

8
4
4
DD-
-
-
+
+
+
-
NA
NA
-
NA
NA
-
NA
NA
-
+
+
+







Estou recolocando meus enlaces em breve posto os testes.
Maiores detalhes:

http://backhaul.help.mimosa.co/backh...specifications

----------


## ithomech

é estranho esse POE deles tendo o pino 3 e 6 para levar os 56volts. Alguém usou outra fonte e funcionou?

----------


## ithomech

amigo, pelo que andei lendo pode se usar qualquer POE passivo 48v na B5 lite. Então as fontes POE-48-24W e POE-48-24W-G da ubiquiti deve ligá-lo assim como o toughswitch. Vou tentar aqui.

----------


## Aurio

Tenho um par de B5 lite para fechar um enlace da minha torre para um predio dentro da cidade ambos com régua POE em 24v, séra que a B5 lite vai funcionar sem problemas, alguem aqui no under esta usando com POE em 24v?

----------


## ithomech

Amigo não vai funcionar pela voltagem ser baixa. Acabo de comprar fontes POE 48V passivo. Posto aqui assim q efetuar os testes

----------


## ithomech

Agora o backhaul que apresentava problemas para acessar acende bem fraco o led verde e o laranja quando conectado no switch fica piscando direto. Acabo de colocar um fim na minha história com o mimosa. =| Produto muuuuitoo.. mas muuuito longe de ser bom. É bem como algum amigo aí citou: somos cobaias de fabricantes. Abraço galera.

----------


## railton

boa tarde, comprei um par de mimosa b5c, porém estou com um dos radios que so fica /100 nao da giga em nenhum momento ja fiz todos os tipos de aterramento que foi informa no grupo ai acima... AGORA UM DOS RADIO PODE LIGAR ELE DE QUALQUER JEITO COM TERRA SEM TERRA OUTRA FONTE QUE ELE SEMPRE RECONHECI EM GIGA..... 

Alguem com ideia ai pra ajudar???

----------


## Aurio

na bancada este rádio fica em /100?

----------


## ithomech

Amigo,decepção total com esses produtos. Essa tal de mimosa deveria ressarcir quem comprou essas porcarias pois nos não somos cobaias de fabricantes. Eu passei mais de semana quebrando a cabeça em volta desses rádios infelizmente nunca consegui êxito.. Quando conseguia alguma coisa outra falhava. Espero que os representantes e responsáveis no Brasil tomem alguma atitude ou parem de vender esses produtos pois é uma enganação total. E o pessoal reclama dos ubiquiti que foi a coisa mais maravilhosa que foi feita para nós provedores pelo menos por enquanto apesar dos mínimos problemas não me queixo. Agora, ficar torrando dinheiro com fonte, cabo aterramento sem retorno, nunca tivemos que fazer com ubiquiti. Não comprem mimosa.

----------


## railton

Isso estamos agora aqui com elas em bancada e como falei anteriormente um dos radios nao importa como é ligado sempre fica em giga. e o outro em nenhum momento fica em fica, ja fiz todas as recomendações que foi informado aqui no grupo sobre aterramento e ate agora nada

----------


## portalink

> é estranho esse POE deles tendo o pino 3 e 6 para levar os 56volts. Alguém usou outra fonte e funcionou?


Esta também é minha dúvida, olha a foto da fonte original ai. Aos que já tem mais experiencia ou fizeram suas instalações, o que nos diz. Poderia ligar ele com um poe giga da mikrotik.

----------


## emsfalcao

Estou com o mesmo problema com um par de Mimosa B5C, em bancada não vai pra Giga de maneira alguma, utilizei patch cord CAT6 paga ligação de PoE e dados mas nada, so a 100mb mesmo. Detalhe, um vai pra giga e outro não!

Também concordo que isso não tenha haver com aterramento, aparenta ser problema mesmo, não conheço nenhum fabricante sério que tenha colocado no mercado algum equipamento de rádio que sua ethernet só funcione giga se estiver aterrado.

A Mimosa teria que assumir a falha e no mínimo proceder um recall.

----------


## srd1900

Estou com o mesmo problema, um funciona e outro nao, ja mandei para o fornecedor conferir esse problema... 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Aurio

Também estava com mesmo problema com uma mimosa tinha feito de tudo, aterramento no rádio e sempre ficava em /100, dai veio um amigo meu que é eletricista e mostrei pra ele o que estava acontecendo ele verificou o aterramento e estava perfeito, a fonte do mimosa estava ligado em um nobreak vimos o video do fabio da clickmobile sobre os procedimentos a sem seguidos que são a fase o neutro e o terra da tomada tudo isso foi verificado, e no nobreak estava invertido, foi alterado a fase e o neutro na tomada onde o nobreak estava ligado e o mimosa deu /1000 na mesma hora no meu caso resolveu verificando a fase e o neutro do nobreak e da tomada.

----------


## megalink

Pessoal hoje minha B5-lite apagou totalmente a Lan não acende.... não da nem rede.. alguém teve esse problema já... será que queimou a Lan igual os UBIQUITI...

----------


## ithomech

Perfeito meu amigo.. Depois vou postar as fotos do que eu fiz com essa B5 lite depois que parou de ligar/nunca funcionar =\ Mas a culpa é totalmente nossa pois antes da compra poderíamos ter pesquisado mais, logo saberíamos que o mimosa tem muitas falhas. Agora já comprei as Airfibers X. Depois posto aqui. Abraço

----------


## megalink

blz

----------


## emsfalcao

Para essa postagem, cabem dois ditados populares:

1. "Casa de ferreiro, espeto de pau"
2. "Faça o que eu digo, mas não faça o que eu faço"

ABSURDAMENTE, abri um Mimosa B5C e dentro tem um cabo de mais ou menos 15cm que faz a conexão do adaptador de rede externo (da carcaça) para o interno (placa) o Cabo é CAT 5E - cliquem na imagem e dêem um zoom!!!

Fica a dica, em alguns casos pode ser esse adaptador, pra quem tiver no desespero vale abrir e conectar o cabo dentro diretamente na placa.

Palhaçada né?

Anexo 65631

----------


## ithomech

Mas que bãrbaridade.. Que vergonha este produto chamado de "Top" por alguns é na verdade uma porcaria. Este produto é pior que o roteador mais simples que você compra aí no mercado porque qualquer roteador bagaço pelo menos acessa e você pode configura-lo, já o mimosa é uma bronca para acessar a interface gráfica. Deveriam nos devolver o dinheiro pois a propaganda é completamente enganosa e o equipamento não funciona.

----------


## maionef

Pessoal, bom dia estou com uma mimosa e preciso de uma fonte nobreak, posso ligar elas nessas fontes nobreak volt ou ccn 48v? e o injetor poe da mikrotik?

----------


## ernandesks

Pode ligar sim. oque vale é entregar os 48v

----------


## JonasMT

Use na sua atual fonte nobreak um.conversor de 24v para 48v e poe gb mk. Tenho rodando assim a 4 meses e foi a soluçao para a porcaria da porta lan para de modular

----------


## johnicar

Fiz o mesmo arranquei as fontes originais e alimetei com poe mikrotik giga o pretinho nao o branco das 912, e fonte nobreack de 48v da volt, so o poe individual da volt nao funcionou nem da cabo conectado as veces.
Nao caiu nunca mais, as fontes originais se nao tiver um terra 100% nao funciona mesmo, e as veces nem com terra 100% acho que o problema maior sao nossas redes eletricas com muitas harmonicas na rede.

----------


## WelintonSpeed

Boa tarde, a todos, Alguém sabe informar se já tem alguém que faça o reparo nos rádios Mimosa, estou com um Radio que queimou a porta Lan, mesmo estando aterrado com no-break, vários rádios na torre o único que queimou foi a mimosa, Radio muito bom em performance, porem deixa a desejar em relação as portas de rede.

----------


## wala

> Use na sua atual fonte nobreak um.conversor de 24v para 48v e poe gb mk. Tenho rodando assim a 4 meses e foi a soluçao para a porcaria da porta lan para de modular


To querendo comprar um par desses radio mimosa b5 lite. Vc ainda ta tendo problemas com eles ou parou apos essa solução que vc fez? Ou e melhor um ptp com force 200? ou antena e epmp conecorizado pois tenho dois aqui de porta fast sem uso, faltando só antena. Só queria uns 150 mbs em 3km

----------


## JulianoVB

Olá a todos!
tenho 3 enlaces mimosa ativos e funcionando perfeitamente, sem ter que ficar fazendo adaptações, porem no dia 23/10 ativei mais dois enlaces mimosa, um par de b5c (51 km) e um par de B5 lite (3,8km) a parte wireless esta perfeita nos enlaces, pouco ruido, local com baixa interferência!, porem me deparei com o seguinte problema: 

o enlace com b5c, é do ponto A até o ponto B, 

o enlace com B5-lite é do ponto B ao ponto C, 

no ponto B, a conexão era pra ser feita da lan da fonte do B5C para a fonte do B5-LITE, porem não dá nem sinal de lan dentro dos radios!

liguei em um fornecedor autorizado mimosa, e pedi informações, quem me atendeu me falou da solução da VOLT para o problema, ao iniciar o pedido perguntei se era garantida a solução do problema com o produto da VOLT, o vendedor não quis garantir, até ai BLZ!

O vendedor me passou para o departamento técnico, quem me atendeu deu diversas sugestões, as quais apliquei em campo!

Na ultima das sugestões ele me disse pra colocar um switch de qualquer marca entre os mimosas B5C, E B5-LITE, tentando solucionar o problema coloquei um switch tp-link TL-SG108E, gerenciável e lá veio a surpresa!

ao acessar o switch o mesmo acusava conexão GIGABIT nas portas onde encontravam-se os mimosas, e ao acessar os mimosas as portas estavam DOWN.

obs.: 
Na ponta A onde está o B5C, não fiz nada de diferente... esta com cabo de alumínio, CAT5, Com 35 metros de cabo e rodando perfeito! (ATERRAMENTO BEM FEITO)!

Na ponta C onde esta o B5-LITE, também não fiz nada de diferente... esta com cabo de alumínio, CAT5, Com 22 metros de cabo e rodando perfeito! (ATERRAMENTO BEM FEITO)!

No ponto B onde estão os radios que não funcionam as portas LAN, o aterramento esta muito mais bem feito que nos outros dois locais, ainda sim:

*coloquei um cabo 16mm de aterramento individual para cada radio, ligados a 3 hastes cada um,
* troquei os cabos cat5 alumínio por cat 5E blindado e de cobre

*Tirei o nobreak que era 127V com saída 115V

*Passei a energia de 220v

* Coloquei um nobreak 220v

* Fiz uma tomada de teste, criando 127V com uma fase e um aterramento como neutro


como não tinha cabo CAT6 disponível vou voltar no local amanhã e tentar fazer a troca!

Outra solução apontada pelo representante mimosa foi trocar as fontes mimosa por UBNT 48V, liguei pra um amigo meu que tem as fontes e também vou testar amanha!


Porem digo aos que só tiveram boas experiencias com mimosa que fiquem atentos pra não ter as mesmas dores de cabeça que estou tendo, gastar R$ 13.800,00 em dois enlaces mimosa e ter o gosto amargo de perder diversos dias de trabalho e desgastando com algo que era pra ser muitíssimo simples, sem contar que mesmo que resolva ficará a incerteza de que a qualquer momento pode parar novamente e que as dores de cabeça podem vir maiores! 

concluindo ou não a rede posto os resultados assim que tiver novidades!

----------


## VNInfo

> Olá a todos!
> tenho 3 enlaces mimosa ativos e funcionando perfeitamente, sem ter que ficar fazendo adaptações, porem no dia 23/10 ativei mais dois enlaces mimosa, um par de b5c (51 km) e um par de B5 lite (3,8km) a parte wireless esta perfeita nos enlaces, pouco ruido, local com baixa interferência!, porem me deparei com o seguinte problema: 
> 
> o enlace com b5c, é do ponto A até o ponto B, 
> 
> o enlace com B5-lite é do ponto B ao ponto C, 
> 
> no ponto B, a conexão era pra ser feita da lan da fonte do B5C para a fonte do B5-LITE, porem não dá nem sinal de lan dentro dos radios!
> 
> ...


Há algum tempo pesquisei sobre os problemas da Mimosa e a solução mais usada e indicada era trocar a fonte original dela pela fonte da Ubiquiti de 50v giga, o que me espanta é depois de tanto tempo ainda ter o mesmo tipo de problema.
Até onde sei esta solução sempre funcionou.

----------


## JulianoVB

Aparentemente resolvi o problema, porem ainda não conecta lan com lan, tive que deixar um switch tp-link entre os rádios!

Pois comecei a analisar o que tinha diferente do local com problema dos locais onde esta funcionando, pois desde o modelo dos nobreaks é tudo igual!

após analisar percebi que as torres onde estava funcionando normalmente os rádios, os cabos tinham mais de 24 metros, e a unica torre que tinha cabos curtos era esta ultima, onde coloquei a caixa lá no alto da torre, nos outros locais tenha casinha de alvenaria pra colocar os equipamentos, como lá nesta torre era somente estes dois rádios não tinha porque gastar com infraestrutura de alvenaria para abrigar um nobreak e duas fontes!


Ontem fui no local fiz um cabo de 26 metros... do B5C até o chão, e outro de 36 metros do B5Lite até o chão, (obs.: cabo cat5 de aluminio shing-ling, como o das outras torres), quando conectei lan com lan, não funcionou.... ao colocar o switch no meio veio a surpresa, a conexão das portas lan dos dois mimosas passaram a funcionar! 

Em resumo nos outros locais os mimosas também estão ligados no switch pois tem mais equipamentos no local. 

Analisando que a solução apontada era pra colocar uma fonte de menor voltagem da UBNT, e que os cabos compridos em alumínio possuem uma perca de energia, creio que o equipamento não opere bem em 56V como são as fontes originais.....

anti ontem quando postei já fiz a compra de duas fontes UBNT, que devem chegar nos correios até as 14:00 horas de hoje, assim que chegarem vou ao local fazer os testes com os cabos curtos, que deixei de usar ontem no teste!

----------


## JonasMT

Eles operão normal até 56v pois uso com xps. Comprimento tanto faz essa lan deles que é uma zona. O b5c mesmo tem um rabicho dentro kkkkkk

----------


## JulianoVB

Olá!
Realmente acredito que o problema das portas LAN DO MIMOSA sejam relacionados a voltagem, pois chegaram as*Ubiquiti Fonte- Poe Airfiber Gigabit Poe-50-60w-br*Até o momento os radios não haviam lincado as portas lan com lan, tirei as fontes originais e coloquei as ubiquiti, de imediato o radio estabeleceu a conexão gigabit nas portas, sem necessidade de um switch intermediando a conexão! desde ontem analisando os logs, o radio teve uma queda na modulação das portas, por 15 segundos e já restabeleceu a normalidade, como ainda houve esta modulação na porta estarei colocando o switch entre os aparelhos novamente pra garantir que o problema seja resolvido.

Obs.: no local os cabos são shing-ling de alumínio cat5 e com metragem superior a 25 metros.... com cabo de cobre e curto não consegui fazer funcionar em momento algum

----------


## evertonmt

Bom dia...

Tenho um case com o seguinte cenario

Enlace 1 26km Visada conforme img ptp1

HJ esta Instalado no enlace antena de 34Db com RB912 Sinall -55 +ou-

Enlace 2 12Km Visada conforme img ptp2

HJ esta Instalado no enlace antena de 30Db com RB912 Sinall -65 +ou-

Passando 140MB no cenario atual

Preciso passar cerca de 200MB a 250MB
Oque voces poderia me indicar...

Atenciosamente
Everton Mota

----------


## juniorsantos2012

Boa noite pessoal entrei agora para lhes fazer um anuncio que serve para todos com problemas com defeitos lans das mimosas que em bancada sempre da 100mbps como dito em varios postes que li o defeito e hardware mesmo defeito fisico quando se testa em bancada com fontes da ubiquiti de 48vts e mesmo assim da 100mbps fazemos reparos em toda linha modelos novos e antigos com esses defeitos com valores acessiveis so entrar em contato com nossa empresa segue cnpj da mesma e telefone callcenter tel 62-33112458 cnpj21999326000144 link dos consertos no mercado livre tambem para quem quer entrar em contato segue tambem watsszap 62-993708972 https://suporte-tecnico.mercadolivre...ras-mimosa-_JM

----------


## JulianoVB

> Boa noite pessoal entrei agora para lhes fazer um anuncio que serve para todos com problemas com defeitos lans das mimosas que em bancada sempre da 100mbps como dito em varios postes que li o defeito e hardware mesmo defeito fisico quando se testa em bancada com fontes da ubiquiti de 48vts e mesmo assim da 100mbps fazemos reparos em toda linha modelos novos e antigos com esses defeitos com valores acessiveis so entrar em contato com nossa empresa segue cnpj da mesma e telefone callcenter tel 62-33112458 cnpj21999326000144 link dos consertos no mercado livre tambem para quem quer entrar em contato segue tambem watsszap 62-993708972 https://suporte-tecnico.mercadolivre...ras-mimosa-_JM


você resolve o problema das portas LAN?

----------


## JeffersonSato

Pessoa, boa tarde seei que esta fora do assunto, mas como e em relação a mimosa b5c, tenho um enlace de b5c, esse enlace esta dentro de uma vlan, mas o problema que toda vez que eu coloco esse enlace na vlan perco acesso da b5c... isso é um problema ? oute terei que usar a vlan da b5c para ter gerencia ?

----------


## delegato

Depois de configurar e testar uma MIMOSA C5C em bancada, levei pra campo. Mais so sofrimento heim!
Em bancada a porta ficava conectada a Giga de boa. Na torre so conectou a 100mbs half.
Ainda pra piorar o sinal ficou uma merda aonde tenho -45 a -55 com mikrotik, com o mimosa ficou em -73.
Mais dinheiro jogado fora

----------


## JonasMT

Primeiro mk geralmente trabalha a 27db mimosa a 21. E msm usando o msm canal e potência mk sempre tem o sinal mais baixo mesmo, mas este seu sinal pioro muito, veja se não está trabalhando fora do ganho da parábola.
922 com um canal de 40 chorava pra fazer 240mb tiro 400mb com c5c em 40mhz.
Sobre a porta esse teu patch e Gb? Se estiver usando a fonte original conferiu se o cabo é conectores são de qualidade.
Já tive mais de 10 pares em produção um passando 680mb sem qualquer tipo de problema por mais de ano.

----------


## fabricioserapiao

> Boa tarde, a todos, Alguém sabe informar se já tem alguém que faça o reparo nos rádios Mimosa, estou com um Radio que queimou a porta Lan, mesmo estando aterrado com no-break, vários rádios na torre o único que queimou foi a mimosa, Radio muito bom em performance, porem deixa a desejar em relação as portas de rede.


Boa tarde, sei que faz tempo já essa sua mensagem, rs. Mas trabalho em uma empresa de reparos de eletrônicos e especializada nesse ramo de rádios, o nome é Oliveira Vale, localizada na cidade de Cachoeira de Minas/MG. Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## eletrocomp

> boa tarde, a todos, alguém sabe informar se já tem alguém que faça o reparo nos rádios mimosa, estou com um radio que queimou a porta lan, mesmo estando aterrado com no-break, vários rádios na torre o único que queimou foi a mimosa, radio muito bom em performance, porem deixa a desejar em relação as portas de rede.




pode me add zap 16 991465557 fernando

----------

